# Pooch test request- NEW PICS & QUESTION



## kubileya (Apr 8, 2010)

Okay. So... hmmm...

This is my doe April. We got her in April ( we're *so* creative w/ names LOL!) from the local auction as a farm pet. She was quite underweight when she came home, so we've been working to fatten her up. She's still thin, but much better.

And now she seems to be developing an udder-- just a little one, but I can see it jiggle when she walks where before her teats were up tight next to her belly and her teats are definitely looking bigger.










So... the question of the day is, "Does she look preggers?" And if so, how far along might she be. I know it's hard to tell, but any ballpark estimate might help.

Here are some other pics. From above she definitely doesn't look big, but the newly developing udder has me thinking... :whatgoat:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Pooch test request*

I would say yes she is pregnant. But I would have to see a pooch picture again in a few weeks.


----------



## Realfoodmama (Apr 13, 2010)

*Re: Pooch test request*

I would also hazard a guess at yes.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

*Re: Pooch test request*

I would also like to say yes. But I would bet she still has 4-8 weeks atleast since she is just getting an uddar and she is prob just a FF.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Pooch test request*

Yep! And no less than 3 months along, some FF will start an udder between 3 and 4 months with filling occurring during the last month. She looks to be fairly deep and my guess will be for twins.


----------



## kubileya (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Pooch test request*

Oh my, oh my, oh my...

Okay, I'm a little nervous. This doe is very small for a Boer cross, only 21". Not knowing the size of the buck she may have been exposed to is a little scary, especially as we'll both be first time goat mommies (I assume-- I don't think she's kidded before). Oh my.

Thanks for the responses, everyone. I'll be keeping a very close eye on her and I'll get some more pics in a couple of weeks. I do have the feeling she's probably pregnant myself just from the changes I've seen in her. Her appetite has really increased in the past couple of weeks, too.

Now I guess I just need to take a crash course on kidding... :shocked:


----------



## Galavanting Goat (Apr 27, 2010)

*Re: Pooch test request*

If she has twins it could be a good thing as the babies would likely be smaller and easier to birth. Belle, our young doe (FF) just gave birth this morning to twins, we though Jacob our dairy buck bred her (finely built) not realising the mixed breed Boer goat got to her first (he was a very VERY solid boy), it wasn't till she gave birth that we realised who the dad was, but she had a PERFECT birthing with both twins.

Your girl is lovely and deep so I suspect if pregnant (which I would suspect yes) then I think you may be up for twins. She is MUCH bigger than my Belle and alot stronger looking too. I think it can be a good thing to be nervouse as it can really push us (at least for me lol) to prepare really well and stay watchful, but remember to relax and enjoy too.


----------



## kubileya (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Pooch test request*

Okay, more evidence in the "pregnant" category today...

I see wax plugs forming on her teats today. Definitely not there yesterday, but pretty evident today on both teats. If I saw that in a mare, I would be looking for her to foal at any time. But what does it mean in a goat?!? :help:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Pooch test request- NEW QUESTION RE: WAX PLUGS ON TEATS*

mostly you're looking at the udder in general.. has it gotten noticeably bigger? I've never noticed wax plugs on my does..probably because I don't check them.

iminent labor:

posty legs
no tail ligaments
full strutted udder
drops belly
wild look in her eyes, more standoffish / or more lovey 
discharge, sometimes streaming mucous.
very swollen vulva


----------



## kubileya (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Pooch test request- NEW QUESTION RE: WAX PLUGS ON TEATS*

She doesn't show any signs that she's going into labor in the immediate future. She's acting unusually feisty and loud today, but that's the only odd thing. Destroyed her hay feeder by head butting it (but it was just flimsy plastic)

Her udder is still small, but there. About a handful. I've been checking every day, and today the wax plugs were very obvious (look like small whitish beads on the ends of her teats). I don't think she's ready to drop any babies right yet, but I'm just nervous because I really have no idea when she might. And, like I said, for horses the wax plugs are a sign that labor is near. I really don't know if that's at all true for goats, though.

It's just that if little missy here is knocked up, I need her to give me a good heads up before she kids. Like, a weeks notice where I know for sure she is pregnant and can prepare. Yeah, that's probably not gonna happen. She'll probably have me guessing "is she/is she not" up until one day I go out to feed & find her with babies.

But I think I'll go out tomorrow and buy iodine and other kidding supplies just in case... :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Pooch test request- NEW QUESTION RE: WAX PLUGS ON TEATS*

You can always try to feel her belly for babies. We were in the barn with our two does today after a thunderstorm, and the babies were doing somersaults in there! Or that's the way it felt anyway 

I understand your frustration. Our does were turned out with a buck around Jan 15th, so no exact date bred, except on the paperwork having the date Jan 15th.
So although we have an idea of how soon the can go, we still aren't real sure of what day they were bred.

I don't know that the wax your seeing is relevent in goats? But I do know when they kid, your supposed to pull the plugs off...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Pooch test request- NEW QUESTION RE: WAX PLUGS ON TEATS*

all my does have waxed teats.. its the body's defense system, keeps the bacteria out of the udder tissues..


----------



## Perfect7 (Apr 19, 2010)

*Re: Pooch test request- NEW QUESTION RE: WAX PLUGS ON TEATS*

I know how you feel, Kubileya. My animal deliveries have been dogs and horses. When our horses go into labor they lay down and pant, hold their breath during a contraction. I've learned now that is a fat pregnant goat who can't breath so well, and is about to chew her cud. :laugh: I was all ready for kids and we got cud. It's a whole new ballgame!


----------



## kubileya (Apr 8, 2010)

*Re: Pooch test request- NEW QUESTION RE: WAX PLUGS ON TEATS*

New pics from today:
























She still doesn't look "fat" to me. Still has just a tiny pouch of an udder. But she's been having that white discharge off & on for a week. What does it mean?!? :GAAH:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm...she would be due this month if she was bred around the time you got her. I don't see any difference in her udder BUT that doesn't mean she won't fill just as labor starts, or she's not preggy and has started to come into regular heat with the change in weather...the discharge could be the "plug" or it could be what I've seen recently with one of my does when she first started regular heat 2 weeks ago. I'm leaning more towards the heat thing though, her pooch isn't fleshy the way a due does pooch is. Rember though that the pooch test is a "guess"....it really helps to know what a doe looks like before breeding to be able to see the difference. If it turns out that she's not preggy, use these pics as a reference for when you do have her bred.

Have you felt for kid movement at all? There is no mistaking that feeling...on her right side, push in gently and feel in front of ger "udder" for a kick.


----------



## kubileya (Apr 8, 2010)

I have tried to feel for movement but she HATES having her stomach touched. I can only touch for a split second before she flips out so I haven't been able to feel anything. I'm going out of town this weekend (leaving tomorrow morning & coming back Sunday afternoon) so I'm hoping this is nothing. I've gone back and forth thinking maybe she's preggo, maybe not, maybe she is... Ugh.

She doesn't seem to be having any other signs of heat. She's always loud & a little obnoxious (but in a cute way). :wink:


----------

